# asymmetrical pex cone ferrules



## bfriely (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the education Protech. Can you educate me on where a fellar might purchase one of dem asymmetrical pex cone ferrules with the stainless steel lock rings. I cant find em online.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

home depot, lowes, all plumbing supply houses



bfriely said:


> Thanks for the education Protech. Can you educate me on where a fellar might purchase one of dem asymmetrical pex cone ferrules with the stainless steel lock rings. I cant find em online.


----------

